# Control your computer / laptop using voice - developed by indian student - latest



## sahil12 (Oct 10, 2014)

Control Your Computer / Laptop using Voice

*THIS SOFTWARE CREATED BY SAHIL...IN JAVA + NETBEANS....*

IN THIS SOFTWARE..
OPERATE full pc using voice without touching mouse & keyboard.
mozilla -support all options

THIS IS NEW TECHNOLOGY 2014 DEVELOPED BY - SAHIL IN JAVA.....
MAIN FEATURES - WORK IN NATURAL VOICE....
SUPPORT ALL LANGUAGES HINDI , KERALA , ENGLISH , CHINESE , & MORE.....

*THIS IS MORE USEFUL FOR - who's people dont have hand..& trying to operate computer.....this software more useful......*

*contact us *
*mob -* _*~snipped~*_ ( whatsapp me )
*email* - sahilyadav761@gmail.com

Thank you...See video and share your thoughts in comments

like also.

PLAY VIDEO


----------



## Vyom (Nov 1, 2014)

[MENTION=295770]sahil12[/MENTION]: Cool project bro. Your attempt is appreciated. But removed your contact details. Shouldn't post on a public forum.

Any chance you can host the project so that others can try to use it or improve it even? Or do you want to keep it closed source?


----------



## tkin (Nov 1, 2014)

Fantastic piece of software dude, you're a genius. You have made a software that even rival google's voice control engine. Like how you can say open google and it goes to Google without trying to open an application on desktop. Its amazing. If you say My Computer it opens my computer but doesn't try to go to Utilize the powerful webmaster tools from MyComputer?.com and Network Solutions.

You should try to make it an executable. And I wanted to see how you it runs in netbeans, your video shows eclipse only.

Also I love the way your application deals with accents. We indians have typical accent which is very hard for the processors to understand. Google's fails sometimes, but your's didn't even fail once during the entire video. Like at one point you said "Exit window," it sounded like "Excite windows" but your application took the cue fine. As my accent is very bad, your app will help me a lot.

Also I love the ai that you have integrated in this app. Lets say if I say open paint, I have MS Paint and Paint.net installed in my system, your app I guess will open MS Paint, nice.


*Now the queries:*

1. What kind of app is it? Since you are using Eclipse basic that means its not an web app, that leaves out java ee and other frameworks like springs. Is it basic java? That is very impressive indeed. Am I right?
Please let me know.

2. How do you store the voice samples? What DB?

3. Can you list down the apis that your are leveraging to gain access to the mic across multi platform? I tried once in Android, it was hell.

4. Can you give us a live demo? Just share an encrypted jar file, you can use this: Java Service Wrapper - Download Java Service Wrapper Your source code will remain safe.

Please answer my queries.

*PS: You might not want to name your program HelloWorld, its not professional.** Also its probably a silly mistake but you've written in your video that your app supports Linux and Ubuntu, they are same afaik.*


----------



## sahil12 (Nov 4, 2014)

thnks to all for your awsum comment....


----------



## Ironman (Nov 4, 2014)

Sorry to be the Bearer of some Negative News:

This is already done by Nuance Dragon Naturally Speaking (Speech-Recognition Software)
And its Beyond Incredible

they have Researched Speech Recognition for a Decade Now , and they Pioneer in Such Solutions , They Have Many Such Products
I Myself Implemented their software to control my pc (Except Full screen 3rd Party Applications)

Its a good Try but they are way ahead of anything comparable.


----------



## Vyom (Nov 4, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Its a good Try but they are way ahead of anything comparable.



Well, you are right for the most part, except the last.

If Mark Zuckerberg have thought of MySpace being already a good social network, they wouldn't have went on to create Facebook. Just one of many examples out there.


----------



## Ironman (Nov 5, 2014)

Vyom said:


> Well, you are right for the most part, except the last.
> 
> If Mark Zuckerberg have thought of MySpace being already a good social network, they wouldn't have went on to create Facebook. Just one of many examples out there.



No I was talking about speech recognition only not other topics / areas like social networks (where extensive research is not necessary)
All i am pointing out that in terms of Speech Recognition , Nuance has the Means and Background which is very hard to compete without serious Money and Manpower (because Nuance had a Head start a decade ago !). Nothing Else

Ofcourse what you said is true but needs a whole lot more to achieve it from this point of time.


And Facebook had better Marketing Strategies & Strategic publicity than Myspace !


----------



## Anorion (Nov 5, 2014)

Facebook is not good, it's just popular

well voice control was imagined from the very beginning of computing, and was supposed to be there all along and is one of the most natural input methods
but there were a bunch of hurdles why this has not happened. Language, accent, noise, and novel contexts are some of the reasons making it widespread has proven incredibly difficult. 

this is a good effort, at least it addresses one of the major problems in computing. Keep going maybe something will come out of it. 


How does this support Chinese and Kerla?


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 25, 2015)

any update on this??? op please answer the questions... don't mention any code.. just give us video sample..


----------



## ankush28 (Jan 25, 2015)

Many will question whether this is even real... because of many reasons

Contact details
windows not genuine
You said netbeans and you are using eclipse in video!
When you pressed run in eclips it displayed HELLO WORLD!
Chinese, french and more language!
Whatever task you performed can be remotely executed.  (So I am just not gonna believe)

I am 99% sure this is FAKE!

- - - Updated - - -

Well nice try!

BTW If you think I am wrong upload it to somewhere and/or give some proper proof!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jan 26, 2015)

sahil12 said:


> SUPPORT ALL LANGUAGES HINDI , *KERALA *, ENGLISH , CHINESE , & MORE.....


Kerala is not a language. it is a state


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 26, 2015)

Supports all languages? 



> According to SIL International's Ethnologue: Languages of the World (12th Edition, 1992, ISBN 1-55671-216-2), there are over 6,900 spoken languages.



Lists of languages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That language and grammar database would alone take few hundreds of GBs if not few TBs.
Even google's voice translation isn't perfect.

How does it distinguishes that the said word is from any particular language? A word can have different meaning in different languages.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jan 27, 2015)

How to rename a folder to "Press OK" with this. Do this software natural language talking styles without grammar


----------

